# plans for nutcracker?



## sourdoughsmitty (Jan 8, 2010)

I was wondering if there is anyone who has the plan for the nutcracker featured in the readers forum of the nov/dec 09 issue of hsm? this looks like a pretty interesting little thing to make in an afternoon . 
thanx smitty


----------



## kendo (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi Smitty
       I have some plans for a nutcracker,i'm not sure if its the one
       you want. I will try and post a picture for you. and if you like
       it i will send you the plans.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








                  Ken


----------



## thayer (Jan 22, 2010)

I haven't seen the photo in HSM, but there are plans for a nice nutcracker in The Shop Wisdom of Rudy Kouhoupt Volume 4 - The Micro Machinist's Legacy.
https://secure.villagepress.com/store/items/detail/item/1216

It looks similar to what is shown here.

Thayer


----------



## old-biker-uk (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's a couple, I think from back in the 1950s.










Mark


----------



## sourdoughsmitty (Jan 23, 2010)

HI GUYS,
Good info , the one I am looking for from hsm looks like a space capsule with a hole near the bottom and the screw coming in from the top this was listed as an update to the original design from some time back the designer appears to be a vo tech teacher and uses it to teach basic skills to his students these above look interesting as well  thanx smitty


----------

